# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ثبت نام کنکور تجربی

## amircarleto

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.
من خیلی وقته از کنکور دورم و میخواستم بدونم کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی خونده میتونه موقع ثبت نام کنکور تجربی رو انتخاب کنه ؟! 
در ضمن تاثیر معدل ها امسال به چه صورت هستش؟؟
سپاس از همه دوستان

----------


## Pasteur

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.
> من خیلی وقته از کنکور دورم و میخواستم بدونم کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی خونده میتونه موقع ثبت نام کنکور تجربی رو انتخاب کنه ؟! 
> در ضمن تاثیر معدل ها امسال به چه صورت هستش؟؟
> سپاس از همه دوستان


1 آره میتونه ،
2 برای رشته ها تاپ تاثیری نداره

----------

